# Looking for players in phoenix AZ



## mephits (Mar 23, 2005)

I am looking for a couple of people in the phoenix area that are looking to join a group.
I live in Glendale and we will play in Surprise.
I have been playing for 10 years and DM for about 3.
Current game will be a homebrew game in my world
http://www.corsalus.com
almost everything is there on my site.


----------

